# Can laptop share screen without graphic card?



## cleanshot (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello there,

I recently bought a second hand Lenovo T410 which is suppose to have a inbuilt graphic card. But when I checked the system after purchase  I found the system had no? graphic card installed. Screenshot attached. I'm confused.




The reason for the post is, the laptop comes with a digital port, and I want to connect the laptop to my TV for watching movies and stuff. But before I order the Digital port to HDMI converter, I want to understand if this laptop is capable of sharing its screen with my TV. The display looks pretty old, and the resolution supported is 1280x800. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2016)

Post screen shot of Device Manager, expand the Display Adapters header. 

Also, install updated drivers from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## cleanshot (Aug 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Post screen shot of Device Manager, expand the Display Adapters header.
> 
> Also, install updated drivers from the manufacturer's site.



Hey man,

I checked it out. It says driver is upto date. Attached is the screen shot of the device manager and directx diagnostic tool.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2016)

cleanshot said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I checked it out. It says driver is upto date. Attached is the screen shot of the device manager and directx diagnostic tool.
> 
> ...



Well, clearly, it isn't upto date. Otherwise, you'd be getting Intel HD xxxx instead of Standard VGA.
Again, download and install the VGA driver from manufacturer's site manually.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 7, 2016)

You want to use TV as projector??
Use VGA cable, there is no need of graphic card for that, Intel's inbuilt works fine on this small things. If any problems, update or reinstall VGA drivers.
VGA to HDMI converter can be helpful. But it will not work as good as normal HDMI connection.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 7, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Well, clearly, it isn't upto date. Otherwise, you'd be getting Intel HD xxxx instead of Standard VGA.
> Again, download and install the VGA driver from manufacturer's site manually.



+1 to this

Update graphics drivers from intel website and nvidia website both


----------

